# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  اشکال در ارسال ایمیل با Asp.net

## aminzadeh_mojtaba

با عرض سلام 
یه اشکال خیلی الکیه.
وقتی از خاصیت TO فضای نام mailmessage استفاده می کنم روی این خاصیت خطا می دهد.
البته با خاصیت Bcc کار می کند.
پیغام خطا:
identifier expected but "TO" Found
کد خطا 65 می باشد.
وقتی هم مفهوم پیغام را در راهنمای دلفی نگاه می کنم مفهوم آن را ننوشتن سیمیکلون در خط قبل بیان می کند. در صورتی که خط قبل من کلمه کلیدی Begin است.

procedure TWebForm1.Button1_Click&#40;sender&#58; System.Object; e&#58; System.EventArgs&#41;;
  Var  mail&#58;MailMessage;
 begin
  Mail.To&#58;=textBox2.text;
  Mail.From&#58;=TextBox1.Text;
  system.Web.Mail.SmtpMail.SmtpServer&#58;='mail.jon  oob.net';
  system.Web.Mail.SmtpMail.Send&#40;Mail&#41;;
end;

----------


## m_reza

منم دقیقا همین مشکل مسخره رو دارم .   :? 

لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید .  :wink:

----------


## m_reza

مسخره تر از این مشکل وجود نداره . مشکلش یک & ناقابل قبل از TO بود
اینم کدش : 

uses System.Web.Mail;
...

var
   MailMessage &#58; System.Web.MailMessage;
begin
   mailMessage &#58;= MailMessage.create;
   try
     with mailMessage do
     begin
       From &#58;= 'abcd@aol.com';
       &To &#58;= 'someone@somewhere.net';
       Subject &#58;= 'This is the subject line';
       Body &#58;= 'this is the mail body text;
       BodyFormat &#58;= System.Web.Mail.MailFormat.Text;
     end;
     SmtpMail.SmtpServer &#58;= 'SMTPSERVER NAME';
     SmtpMail.Send&#40;mailMessage&#41; ;
   except on e &#58; Exception do
     MsgResult.Text &#58;= 'Error occured!';
   end;
end;

----------

